

Have You Ever Tried to Sell a Diamond? - gammarator
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/1982/02/have-you-ever-tried-to-sell-a-diamond/4575/

======
regularfry
Previous discussion for reference:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1405698>

